# Two broodys with one set of eggs!



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

My silkie Ginger has just become broody for the second time after hatching and raising 6 silkie chicks now 4 months old. 
I had 6 (hopefully) fertilised eggs from my parents chickens that were going to become scrambled eggs. However, Ginger sat and wouldn't budge so I took pity and gave her them. 
Now my other silkie Mave (who is nearly blind ) and 5 days in, has decided she is also broody..... and has nicked some of gingers eggs.....! Very funny. Every day I go in Mave either has none or some. They must be having a tug of war over the impending babies!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How funny! Where are the pics of the broody ladies? Where are the pics of the babies?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

That is hilarious!


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

I had the same happen with my girls! Here's my pic


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Just checked and Mave had 2 eggs under her last night now she has none..... But they haven't been out. Ginger must put her head under her and take them.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

So slight downside to having two mums I guess they may have been slightly over passionate as One of the eggs has a hole in the shell at the air sack end... Looks like the chick may still be moving... I didn't know what else to do as I'm guessing it'll die so all i could do was just put some tape over the hole and cross fingers... Oh dear!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Same happened to us this year! Too cute!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah... Did they share them? Cute picture!

I ended up separating mine and giving the stealer some of her own eggs!! I was worried the shell
Would get even more broken!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

sideways said:


> Ah... Did they share them? Cute picture!
> 
> I ended up separating mine and giving the stealer some of her own eggs!! I was worried the shell
> Would get even more broken!


Sure did! They even went so far as taking turns being mom. The other would run off and eat, bathe, go find something yummy, etc, and the opposite hen would babysit. This batch was the easiest chick raising pair I've ever had. Excellent mothers.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

So they are staring to hatch 2 days early including the one that had a hole in that I taped up! She hatched her eggs early last time.... She must be super hot!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How exciting!!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Just had a look and taped up egg is first one out!... All wet and yellow so which is also strange as she is a combination of two different marans!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Pics please!!!!!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Named him teddy tape he's about 10mins old here!
Two days early is strange I remember putting them under her 1st August at 11 am....glad he made it out after being for a week with a big hole in his shell!
Anyway, there is another one out and he is also yellow! Hope to put cute fluffy pics up tomorrow!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How cute! That is so awesome!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Teddy tape..... Looking rather fluffy


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

That's awesome! & Teddy Tape is adorable! My daughter & I are starting a batch on Thursday for the first time, we're so excited!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Great job!!! Teddy Tape is the cutest! What if it turns out to be Tilly Tape?


----------

